# Atlantis Aurora/Revell kit reissues



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Surprised to see no one talking about this: 

http://culttvman.com/main/atlantis-news-the-phantom-of-the-opera-and-ghost-of-the-red-baron/
http://culttvman.com/main/more-atlantis-news/


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

That 'launchpad' missile kit, the one with the trucks? I had a kit remarkably similar to that only it was a 'Mercury' rocket on top of the pad. 

Was a VERY cool kit and looked great when it was built. Most complicated kit I ever did (as a kid). 

Would love it if they came out with the Mercury kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It's a cheesy little bobblehead kit, but I'm happy to see the "Ghost of the Red Baron" finally get a re-release. I had one back in '69, so it's a bit of a nostalgia thing for me. I'm hoping it'll be more complete than the one in the photo on Cult's site (it's missing the Maltese Cross decals on the helmet and the wire rimmed glasses) but it won't be a deal breaker if it isn't.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jolly Green Giant!! I don't think there's even been another kit of that chopper since!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Jodet said:


> That 'launchpad' missile kit, the one with the trucks? I had a kit remarkably similar to that only it was a 'Mercury' rocket on top of the pad.
> 
> Was a VERY cool kit and looked great when it was built. Most complicated kit I ever did (as a kid).
> 
> Would love it if they came out with the Mercury kit.


I have the Mercury version of this kit, partially started, in my stash. Think it's a "History Makers" reissue kit. Had it since the 80's. It's really a nicely detailed kit. Thinking after 20+ years, I should finish the darn thing!:grin2:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Got to talk to Peter Vetri, one of the owners of Atlantis Models at the Rocky Mountain Hobby Expo last weekend. Pretty amazing what kits they got from Aurora and Revell. No spoilers, but you guys are going to be amazed!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

veedubb67 said:


> Got to talk to Peter Vetri, one of the owners of Atlantis Models at the Rocky Mountain Hobby Expo last weekend. Pretty amazing what kits they got from Aurora and Revell. No spoilers, but you guys are going to be amazed!
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


To the best of your knowledge, is this information supposed to be dribbled out over time, or are all the acquired kits to be announced in one fell swoop?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

This is such great news for the hobby! This released list was posted on their FB page...


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks. I'm disappointed there's no Captain Kidd.


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

If I recall correctly, sales of the Blackbeard kit failed to meet expectations and the Kidd plans were scrapped.

Derek


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Yeah, I heard the same. Still .. I'm disappointed, as it would have been nice to have Captain Kidd to complete the set (or the pair). I have Blackbeard.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

I hope there'll be more Fink kits!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Frankie Boy said:


> To the best of your knowledge, is this information supposed to be dribbled out over time, or are all the acquired kits to be announced in one fell swoop?


According to Peter, they've got enough molds to release kits for years!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah. They got everything Revell still had here in the states.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

I hope that includes the SST and some of the NASA kits from the 1960s 

And the Flipper and Bonanza figure kits would be wonderful to see again!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Does that include al of the Monogram kits???


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

irishtrek said:


> Does that include al of the Monogram kits???


I would assume it's all thr Revell, Monogram and Aurora molds that were still here in the states and not shipped to China. However this is only a guess on my part and only Atlantis and Revell knows for sure what they have.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Invaders UFO is out already, according to their Facebook page.!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

LoraElise said:


> I hope that includes the SST and some of the NASA kits from the 1960s
> 
> And the Flipper and Bonanza figure kits would be wonderful to see again!


I think you'll be happy then...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Flying sub
1/8 scale Camaro
Boeing SST 2 in one box
Buck Rogers Starfighter
Hmmmm, what else would O like t see reissued????


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> Flying sub
> 1/8 scale Camaro
> Boeing SST 2 in one box
> Buck Rogers Starfighter
> Hmmmm, what else would O like t see reissued????


Like your list but unless they want to take a risk of issuing a generic 'Space Fighter' hoping to fly under the radar the Thunderfighter will be stopped due to licensing issues. Having the molds does not mean they have permission to use them.
I would love to get a reissued Thunderfighter- I had a problem with my original build and would love to have another chance on it- plus scratching up a four seat version.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Luckily I've already built the Thunderfighter.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> Like your list but unless they want to take a risk of issuing a generic 'Space Fighter' hoping to fly under the radar the Thunderfighter will be stopped due to licensing issues. Having the molds does not mean they have permission to use them.
> I would love to get a reissued Thunderfighter- I had a problem with my original build and would love to have another chance on it- plus scratching up a four seat version.


Yes I reaize it would require licensing from the studio and/or any other party who would have a say in it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> Does that include all of the Monogram kits???


No. Not "all" of the Monogram molds.

Aparently, the Revell/Monogram holdings were spread out here and there around the globe. Blitz, the German buyer who bought the bulk of Revell's assets and who is continuing the Revell brand, owns the Revell/Monogram tooling that Revell (USA) had in China for molding, as well as Revell Germany's molds, facilities, etc. both in Germany and in Poland (where Revell Germany molds a lot of stuff).

Atlantis bought the old, leftover, "stagnant" molds remaining in the USA that Revell/Monogram had not run in many years. What they did get is a mix of original Revell, Monogram, Aurora and probably other tooling like Renwal that had sat around for a while. Anything that had been issued and reissued in the reasonable past is most likely part of the Blitz holdings. Most of the stuff picked up by Atlantis had not been run in a while or at all in years.

So far they have listed a few ex Aurora kits on their 2019 price list available on the Atlantis web site - Phantom of the Opera, Piasecki Army Mule helicopter, 8" Howitzer, Churchill Tank and Tiger Tank. 

The bulk of the reissues are old Revell kits, with a few Monogram ships and oddball kits like Ghost of the Red Baron.

One I am interested in is the Revell Atlas Missile (not the Mercury Atlas!) As far as I know, that kit has never been reissued. The Allison Turboprop engine is also up for a reissue along with a lot of the small, box scale, swivel-stand bombers.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A lot of the old TV tie in ships have been reissued without any mention of their original heritage. The Flying Sub has been out a few times with no mention of VttBotS, and the UFO dropped "The Invaders" years ago. 

Someone mentioned Flipper - Revell hacked that mold up to make Darwin the Dolphin from Seaquest some years back. I don't know if enough of the original mold survives to reissue the original FLipper kit.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The last two reissues of Monsters of the Movies kits from original molds that I know of are the Revell Frankenstein and Dracula from a little less than 20 years ago. I checked the Dracula box and it doesn't say "Made in China" anywhere I saw it, so I hope that means Atlantis got those.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Somewhere, somehow, somewhen, I'd like to see the 1965 Plymouth Barracuda again. I know the molds were used for another project, but hopefully, it could be retro-manufactured. It was an iconic car and an iconic kit and original issues are way, way too expensive.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

I wonder if the Aurora Chitty Chitty Bang Bang molds are still around...I'd love to have that kit again


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Banana Split and Archie car. Let's not forget The Apache on Horse.:grin2:


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

xsavoie said:


> Banana Split and Archie car. Let's not forget The Apache on Horse.:grin2:


I'd be all over the Splits. La la la, lala la la lala la lala la la.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd love to see the Splits buggy also and if they are hidden in amongst the molds/tools the Beatles reissued too,my mother wouldnt let me get them but bought me a guitar with a beatles wig.......not the same thing at all....lol

cheers
Gordon


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

I'm right there with you on my hopes for the Beatles kits re-issued!
I had them way back and all I have left from them is George's head.:surprise:

Rhino


----------



## docpoint2 (Oct 21, 2016)

*USS Iowa*

One of the first Revell reissues by Atlantis (available now) is the battleship USS _Iowa_. This is a very fitting reissue for Atlantis since this ship model was the very first model produced in-house by Revell and released in 1953 under the name of the most famous Iowa class battleships USS _Missouri_. It was reissued over the years under the names of other Iowa class battleships: _New Jersey_, _Wisconsin_, _Iowa_. This was one of the best selling models for Revell and stayed in the Revell catalog for decades. Good choice for first reissue for a classic model!

Now, I wonder if the mold of the Aurora German commerce raider _Atlantis_ survived. That was an obscure and not very popular model, but an interesting one with a hidden scout seaplane and side bulkheads that folded down to reveal cannon.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It would be cool if the Atlantis molds survived and would really be fitting for Atlantis to reissue it!
Steve


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

docpoint2 said:


> One of the first Revell reissues by Atlantis (available now) is the battleship USS _Iowa_. This is a very fitting reissue for Atlantis since this ship model was the very first model produced in-house by Revell and released in 1953 under the name of the most famous Iowa class battleships USS _Missouri_. It was reissued over the years under the names of other Iowa class battleships: _New Jersey_, _Wisconsin_, _Iowa_. This was one of the best selling models for Revell and stayed in the Revell catalog for decades. Good choice for first reissue for a classic model!
> 
> Now, I wonder if the mold of the Aurora German commerce raider _Atlantis_ survived. That was an obscure and not very popular model, but an interesting one with a hidden scout seaplane and side bulkheads that folded down to reveal cannon.


I went and bought this kit back a few years ago only to discover it's got no screws, shafts or rudders.


----------



## docpoint2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Irishtrek has an interesting point. The Revell Iowa battleship is very sparse below the waterline. When I interviewed Ray Haines, Aurora's model maker, for my book _Aurora Model Kits_ he said that Aurora could not get information on the hull of the Iowa battleship because it was classified. So Aurora followed Revell's example and just kept its Iowa battleship simple below the waterline.

Both the Revell and Aurora Iowa battleships have flat bottoms. This is because the model companies thought boys would play with their models by sailing them on the living room rug.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> I went and bought this kit back a few years ago only to discover it's got no screws, shafts or rudders.


Is it a; "Water-Line" series ???

Bubba 123


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Bubba 123 said:


> Is it a; "Water-Line" series ???
> 
> Bubba 123


No t aint a water line series. An idea I had several years go was to take battleship and turn it into a starship from Star Trek so I just might do it with this kit.


----------



## packard400 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm hoping for some classic Renwal kits, like the Virgil Exner Revival cars or the Polaris subs with the flip down sides.
Those would be awesome!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

THe Renwal subs were just reissued so those molds may still be in Revell's hands in Germany.

A lot of the old Revell ships are pretty poor below the waterline. There are several theories behind this and the truth is probably a mix of a few factors. One is that the hull contours and propeller arrangements of ships were classified information back then. Revell may not have had access to enough info to make those details. Another factor is hwo to mold it... the kits are shallow in draft because they have one piece hulls. A deeper hull could be molded but this would be very expensive. Revell did do their later ships, and sailing ships, with two piece halved hulls to alleviate the depth of the mold issues. Im not sure about the pushing kits on the floor l ike toys story because Revell's PT boat which came out around the same time as the Missouri had a full hull, as did the Nautilus and the later Arizona. The Pine Island, T2 tanker and a couple others have annoying almost waterline hulls. They are really flat on the bottom but Revell made them flat a bit below the natural waterline. You would need to take off about 1/8" for a real waterline model.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> THe Renwal subs were just reissued so those molds may still be in Revell's hands in Germany.
> 
> A lot of the old Revell ships are pretty poor below the waterline. There are several theories behind this and the truth is probably a mix of a few factors. One is that the hull contours and propeller arrangements of ships were classified information back then. Revell may not have had access to enough info to make those details. Another factor is hwo to mold it... the kits are shallow in draft because they have one piece hulls. A deeper hull could be molded but this would be very expensive. Revell did do their later ships, and sailing ships, with two piece halved hulls to alleviate the depth of the mold issues. Im not sure about the pushing kits on the floor l ike toys story because Revell's PT boat which came out around the same time as the Missouri had a full hull, as did the Nautilus and the later Arizona. The Pine Island, T2 tanker and a couple others have annoying almost waterline hulls. They are really flat on the bottom but Revell made them flat a bit below the natural waterline. You would need to take off about 1/8" for a real waterline model.


That was to make it look right in deep pile carpeting


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

docpoint2 said:


> Both the Revell and Aurora Iowa battleships have flat bottoms. This is because the model companies thought boys would play with their models by sailing them on the living room rug.


I remembered thinking 'are they really flat on the bottom? Weird.'


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Docpoint2, I sent you a PM a little over a week ago. Not sure if you saw that.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Here is there 2019 catalog!
https://www.atlantis-models.com/catalog/2019atlantiscatalog.pdf


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

That catalog is great! One thing is missing, though.. what happened to the Revell Atlas missile with gantry? I'll be glad to get the Mercury Atlas, but I'd really like to have the missile as well.

Larry


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That 2019 is pretty cool - nice to see those old box art pics again.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> That catalog is great! One thing is missing, though.. what happened to the Revell Atlas missile with gantry? I'll be glad to get the Mercury Atlas, but I'd really like to have the missile as well.
> 
> Larry


I'm not sure what is up with that. Going by the kit number they had on their sell sheet, the kit was the atlas ICBM. But, the catalogue art (not finalized) shows the John Glen Mercury Atlas.

Honestly, though, the only difference between the two kits is the nose cap on the missile, which you can make from plastic or balsa wood with a minimum amount of work. I already did that once. I'm surprised the old nose cap wasn't still in the kit as a leftover part.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I wonder in all the mess what ever happened to the Solaris and the Rockwell Angle space station, along with the XSL-01/Moonship molds. I had heard a good while back that at least some were either damaged or parts of the molds were lost.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As far as I know the mold for the Moon rocket and Space Station are gone.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Gone to Europe or gone as in totally gone? No longer in existence? People do remold and then recast some less complicated kits in China but those particular ones are so intricate I see that as never ever happening there.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

finaprint said:


> Gone to Europe or gone as in totally gone? No longer in existence? People do remold and then recast some less complicated kits in China but those particular ones are so intricate I see that as never ever happening there.


Gone as in destroyed/lost. They were not found when Revell did an inventory some years ago.

Reverse engineering those kits would be possible but, today, it actually costs just as much if not more to reverse engineer an old kit than to make a new kit from scratch, and that is still a lot. I'm not sure it would be really feasible to do even with those kits given the limited nostalgia market they would appeal to. Atlantis didn't think the Sea Lab was viable and dropped that idea.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Gotcha............I almost mentioned the Sealab thing, it was about equal mold cutting difficulty.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

finaprint said:


> Gotcha............I almost mentioned the Sealab thing, it was about equal mold cutting difficulty.


I bought the resin sealab reissue on eBay for something stupid cheap like $75... it's VERY nice and well worth the $$. It's a part for part copy of the Aurora kit and includes clear parts, decals, the original figures, base, etc. The instruction sheet is based off the original but then it has all new, accurate, painting information.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

A little leery of resin although I do have several kits in it. Bought a Bride OF once that duplicated the Aurora parts and while kit sat it shrank and distorted all out of shape to be unuseable. Granted the storage area was not temp controlled but it never got over 100 degrees for sure, that seemed a bit too delicate for me.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

finaprint said:


> A little leery of resin although I do have several kits in it. Bought a Bride OF once that duplicated the Aurora parts and while kit sat it shrank and distorted all out of shape to be unuseable. Granted the storage area was not temp controlled but it never got over 100 degrees for sure, that seemed a bit too delicate for me.



That sounds like just a crappy resin kit. Resin, when properly mixed and cast does not and can not shrink. But, it is temperature sensitive and can warp. Warped parts can be dipped in very hot water and their inherent memory makes the parts return to their original shape. Back in the day, there were a lot of really crappy resin kits using poor quality resin and the resin was often not mixed well, resulting in various issues.

As to heat, you never want to store resin stuff in a hot climate for long periods of time. You really don't want to store plastic kits there either - they can warp or get brittle. So the issue isnt limited to just resin.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

I just got my first of the Atlantis repops, The Invaders kit.

I may be nit picking here, but I think most people building this at this point are going to look to light it, couldn't Atlantis molded it in clear? 

Theres beautiful texture to the main engine, but it's useless molded opaque. And anyone who wants to put chasers in the top needs to cut out 8 slots and fill with clear styrene. Not a deal breaker, but a lot of work to pull off cleanly.

I grabbed this as a quick weekend build with some Arduino work, not a reconstruct.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Molding the Invaders kit in clear was addressed by Atlantis when Revell ran the mold for them a year or two back.

Clear plastic is more expensive to use than colore plastic, and is also very brittle, and hard to work with both to mold and also to construct. THe original UFO kit had a small sprue with a second lid, that was molded in clear so you could see inside. But, that mold is lost so there is no clear roof option.


The grid on the bottom isnt accurate anyway and if you want to light the kit properly, you have to cut it out and replace it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, the original Aurora UFO was solid silver, so I got no reason to complain if they simply repopped it.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

djnick66 said:


> Molding the Invaders kit in clear was addressed by Atlantis when Revell ran the mold for them a year or two back.
> 
> Clear plastic is more expensive to use than colore plastic, and is also very brittle, and hard to work with both to mold and also to construct. THe original UFO kit had a small sprue with a second lid, that was molded in clear so you could see inside. But, that mold is lost so there is no clear roof option.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Hearing that the grid isn't accurate got me interested in it again, then it dawned on me, instead of cutting out each window, I could just shorten the lid and use transparent strip styrene, mask and paint, that way the windows are flush and clean. 

A few minutes with the table saw and here I am:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That works. I just made a mold of the top and cast one in clear resin. I figure even if I paint it, the windows are clear and integral to the top


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

djnick66 said:


> That works. I just made a mold of the top and cast one in clear resin. I figure even if I paint it, the windows are clear and integral to the top


Yeah, originally I was going to cast, make a buck and vacuform a new top (I cast a lot of resin and never liked clear), that's why I decided to shelve it. But after a bit of research after your other post, it seems the upper windows are flush (somewhere it was stated they were matted in, elsewhere the production model had them), so I thought I could replace with clear.

I made the strip a bit wide, I'll putty the gaps and sand everything dead flush, then mask the window openings on the outside, block them from the inside so I have no light leakage with the chasers. 

I added the extra strips to bring it out, there are 5 in total, two yellow, 3 clear. It'll diffuse the LEDs nicely and I'll experiment with what color to use, most likely warm white.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I built one a long time ago and cut the windows out and filled them in with tinted plastic from an old tooth brush handle. Then, I glued the top in place and sanded/polished everything smooth. I wasn't lighting the kit so that gave me nice integral, colored windows. There are a lot of options to updating the old kit. It's a nice size to work on - not too big, not too small.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

To quote the 13th Doctor: "Aw, brilliant!"


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

A far as you know I would not be so sure about that!


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

We are reissuing the The Atlas with Mercury Capsule, years ago they removed the cone for the ICBM and a couple figures and replaced it with the Mercury capsule with with a figure for that. We have boxes of conversions here who knows it could be around they did not throw away much! We are looking to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the moon landing. I am sure someone will make a resin nose for the ICBM version.
Peter


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> Molding the Invaders kit in clear was addressed by Atlantis when Revell ran the mold for them a year or two back.
> 
> Clear plastic is more expensive to use than colore plastic, and is also very brittle, and hard to work with both to mold and also to construct. THe original UFO kit had a small sprue with a second lid, that was molded in clear so you could see inside. But, that mold is lost so there is no clear roof option.
> 
> ...


The Invaders Main mold was not set up to be molded in clear. We have a separate mold for the Clear Parts, the clear dome Top was lost some years ago. We actually found the clear mold that said dome but it was empty, SAD! We would have to remove the dome from the main mold and put it into a mold base and polish it so it comes really clear. Lots of work not worth it. We did find the base that was included from the Dick Tracy space coupe. Perhaps in another issue we will include this with the kit. Also we noticed on the tooling the 5 domes are in the main mold but shut off. On the next run we will open them so you will get 5 clear domes and 5 domes molded in the kit color. We were surprised that Aurora left them in the mold and made new domes for the clear. 
Peter


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

John P said:


> Yeah, the original Aurora UFO was solid silver, so I got no reason to complain if they simply repopped it.


Hello guys here is a shot of the tooling the machine, noticed how the 5 domes are welded off!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey! that Army fuel tanker and the gas truck look EXACTLY the same! Wotta rip off! 

All kidding aside, I am filled with such nostalgia over some of those kits (the B-52/X-15 kit for one. So many 'launches'). It also seems like there is a desire to keep the prices affordable as well! Brilliant!

I lust for that Piasecki chopper. That's an Aurora kit, right? I recall so many helicopter kits in those little catalogs they used to include and never ever saw any of them on a store's shelves. Of course they will seems simple and in non-standard scales but so what. I want them!

And lo, it seems we have official communication as well. That pic of the Invaders UFO tooling blows my mind. It's not "because I said so" or "I can't tell you, you're not in the industry" or even smug derision over a question, it's "Here, look, see?" Such a different attitude, and so very welcomed.

Mind, the nature of the internet, it's bound to get spoiled eventually, but for now, thank you to Atlantis.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I had The Invaders UFO kit many years ago and I don't remember the top piece being molded in clear, like I said it was many years ago.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

irishtrek said:


> I had The Invaders UFO kit many years ago and I don't remember the top piece being molded in clear, like I said it was many years ago.


I don't recall a clear top either. I seem to recall it was a pretty big deal when the lower domes were molded in clear red plastic, I'm pretty sure the first issue used the 'blocked off' domes in the molded color. 

For some reason I want to to think the clear red domes was with the Monogram reissue. I'm probably wrong.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I believe the only issue that had the clear top was the original Aurora one.

My understanding is that the clear top mold was lost/damaged after that 1st release, but I could be wrong.
I'm sure others know more and will post about it.

I can check my history of Aurora book when I'm home later tonight.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My first Invader's kit had a clear top dome- didn't light kits much back then so it was mostly just used for showing the interior display.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> I had The Invaders UFO kit many years ago and I don't remember the top piece being molded in clear, like I said it was many years ago.


The original kit, of which I had when it was first released, was issued with two tops: one was solid plastic, the other one was clear plastic.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Atlantis/Peter - did you find the Aurora AH-56 Cheyenne helicopter kit molds? I would LOOOVE to have that baby again!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Peter, is it? If I'm allowed, I have a friend with a most burning question: Might you have the tooling for Revell kit T-9028, the H.O. scale 'Operating Engine House'? Or is that one of those 'lost tooling/in German Hands' kits?

It seems there's a ton of pent up demand out there, it's widely hailed for having super amazing brick detail which gets it used in kitbashing. I'm sure it would be a winner.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Atlantis, I am glad to see you up and running again.
I grew up on original Aurora stuff.
now I focus mostly on 1/64 slot drag racing and those chassis and bodies are very popular.
had heard on and off that someone from one of the family's was going to resurrect Aurora stuff, glad it has come to fruition.
keep on keepin on


----------

